# TENS Unit Collar



## Bella856 (Jan 16, 2016)

My Bella will be starting obedience training in the next few weeks. The guy training her stopped by to show my wife and i the collar he would be using. This guy is ex military and a 25 yr k9 officer retired...so i made it crystal that if he shocked my dog....they wouldn't find him lol. After his demonstration showing how very little it pulses...ive decided to go ahead. I guess im looking to see if any of you guys have any experience with a tens unit collar or any words or advice. He also stated that the collar was $219 so if anyone knows where to purchase a good quality one please let me know. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella856 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Any chance he was just comparing it to a Tens unit? As far as I know, tens are physical therapy devices, and I can't find one for dog training with a quick search.


----------



## Bella856 (Jan 16, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Any chance he was just comparing it to a Tens unit? As far as I know, tens are physical therapy devices, and I can't find one for dog training with a quick search.


I couldn't find one either which i thought was odd. Im very familiar with the tens units as ive used one several times and still do. The collar just looked like an ordinary shock collar. It had 2 large prongs about an inch apart. Almost looked like a sportdog collar. He also said he usually trains his dogs on settings of 17 to 22...my wife didn't feel anything until 24 and i was at 43. Wasnt a shock either...kinda like a thump or rapid tap

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

Ecollar Technologies collars are based off a tens unit design. Great company and what I currently use. You can order directly from them or Leerburg I believe.


----------



## Bella856 (Jan 16, 2016)

Clay Hill said:


> Ecollar Technologies collars are based off a tens unit design. Great company and what I currently use. You can order directly from them or Leerburg I believe.


Exacty what i was looking for. Thanks. 
I assume you're having good success with the collar? Any recommendations on what specific collar to get ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

I love ecollar technologies collars. I use to be a tritronics guy, been using ecollar technologies for 3 years now. 
I use a PE 900, but recommend the EZ 900 or the mini educators to most of my clients. I also recommend getting a collar with a bungee in it as well, great for maintaining contacts and allowing movement without rubbing.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I am using the mini educator with my girl and I really recommend it. It was given to me by a trainer as part of an 8 session off leash training. It is very effective, she has gotten used to it over the first couple of sessions and I am currently walking her on it and I get a lovely heel and great responsiveness, it is useful at a very low setting (7/100)and she always enjoys her training sessions. I highly recommend the Mini educator.


----------



## stingeragent (Mar 23, 2016)

It is not a tens collar but an e collar, shock collar, whatever you want to call it. Our society is crazy, and these days calling it a "shock" collar would offend someone. They call it something less "obtrusive" to avoid the "anti's" jumping on calling them inhumane dog torturers. As you experienced though, they truly are not "shocking". People just see someone using it on youtube, and because it's a shock collar, they automatically assume you are a terrible human being and that you hate your dog and are trying to electrocute it. Same thing with prong collars. They really aren't bad. I've put them on my arm and yanked it as hard as I could. Definitely didn't feel great, but I used much more force than you'd ever have to on a dog. It's just a training tool that needs to be used properly. If you use an ecollar for training, and automatically start it the dog out, with the setting maxxed, then yes that is wrong, and that is not how they are supposed to be used. A setting of 20 is commonly the level that humans can even feel a tingle. Most dogs "working" level is typically less than that. The problem is , most people that are uneducated about a subject, look at it, and they think it's bad without ever researching it, or trying it out on themselves before they make their assumption. Another way to think about it is with vaccinations. For yourself or your dog. Yes they hurt a tad when done properly, but it is necessary to get them. But then imagine, the person giving it is untrained and just slams the needle into your arm. It's gonna hurt a whole lot worse. Any tool whatever the purpose has to be used properly for it to be safe and effective.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I use them on my dogs. I have tons of videos of my dobe with the collar you can check out: facebook.com/superdobermantigra. She trains in PSA, weight pull, and is my demo dog for remote collar training.


----------

